# لو استطاع كل زوج أن يحل لغز زوجته..................



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

لو استطاع كل زوج أن يحل لغز زوجته


لو استطاع كل زوج أن يحل لغز زوجته لعاش سعيدا، وتجنب الكثير من التعقيدات والمشاكل بأقصر الطرق، وذلك لأن المعرفة تفتح الأقفال المغلقة، وتسهل عملية التواصل والشركة الصحيحة بينهما. والرجل الذكي يسعى أن يتفهم طبيعة الشريكة ويمتلك قلبها وعقلها، ويتربع عليهما بسهولة إذا تنبه إلى بعض الأمور الأساسية في حياة المرأة ومنها:

- كثيرا ما تغضب وتثور النساء لأمور صغيرة وحساسة، ومن الجميل أن تتعرف على الأشياء التي تسبب لها الغضب وتحاول أن تجنبها.

- إن المرأة كائن عاطفي ورقيق، وكل ما تحتاجه أن تجد من يشعر معها في حزنها وألمها، فكلمة رقيقة قد تشفي حزنا كبيرا.

- تحتاج كل زوجة أن تسمع كلمات مشجعة وغير جارحة وخصوصا أمام أهلها وصديقاتها.

- إن رفيق الحزن أبقى من رفيق الفرح، فحاول أن تشاركها حزنها وتخفف عنها لأن هذه اللحظات الصادقة تبقى عالقة في قلبها إلى الأبد.

- من الشجاعة الاعتذار عن الخطأ إذا صدر منك، فهذا يغسل الغضب وينسيها إياه تماما.

- لسلامة العلاقة بينكما ابتعد عن النقاشات العنيفة وخصوصا التي لا تؤدي إلى نتيجة. ولا تحاول إقناعها بالقوة بل اترك ذلك للزمن وحده.

- إياك وأهلها وخصوصا والدتها، فهذه المنطقة محرمة تماما عند المرأة، فلا تنتقدهم أمامها، ولا تمسهم بكلام جارح أبدا.

- لا تهمل مناسباتها الخاصة وحاول أن تقدم أي شيء ولو كان بسيطا.

"واللبيب من الإشارة يفهم" هذا ما قاله أحد الحكماء، وقد يحتاج كل رجل وزوج بشكل خاص أن يفهم أمورا بسيطة عن المرأة لكي يمتلك قلبها. فالمرأة بطبيعتها تحب العطاء والبذل ولكن هناك أمورا قد تعيق أدائها، ويمكن أن يجد الرجل المفاتيح المناسبة لكي يتواصل معها بكل نجاح ينعكس إيجابيا على حياته الزوجية والأسرية.​​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> - إن المرأة كائن عاطفي ورقيق، وكل ما تحتاجه أن تجد من يشعر معها في حزنها وألمها، فكلمة رقيقة قد تشفي حزنا كبيرا.
> 
> - تحتاج كل زوجة أن تسمع كلمات مشجعة وغير جارحة وخصوصا أمام أهلها وصديقاتها.


 
كلام جميل اوى 

وموضوع اجمل 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت كاندي 
على التشجيع
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا كليم 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*هي دي المراه فعلا *
*ميرسي ليك يا كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## viviane tarek (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> *- إن المرأة كائن عاطفي ورقيق، وكل ما تحتاجه أن تجد من يشعر معها في حزنها وألمها، فكلمة رقيقة قد تشفي حزنا كبيرا.
> 
> - تحتاج كل زوجة أن تسمع كلمات مشجعة وغير جارحة وخصوصا أمام أهلها وصديقاتها*​


*كلام ممتاز يا كليمو
كل كلمة قلتها ممتازة جدا"
وصح جدا"
يا ريت كل الأزواج يتعلو من الكلام دة
ويفهمو اننا مش صعبين او غامضين
احنى بس محتجين الحنية والرومنسية
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" اخي كوكو 
نورت
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" اخت mero_engel
نورت الصفحة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام صح جدا كليمو انا معاك فى الكلام الجامد ده
تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 نوفمبر 2008)

إن المرأة كائن عاطفي ورقيق، وكل ما تحتاجه أن تجد من يشعر معها في حزنها وألمها، فكلمة رقيقة قد تشفي حزنا كبيرا.
*هايل يا كليم موضوع حلو كتير​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" اخت  rgaa luswa
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فونتالولو (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا كليمو الموضوع 
 جميل جدا 
 مرسي ليك
اعرفو بقي ان احنا الجنس الرقيق مش طلبين غير شويه مشاعر صادقه 
 بس*


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا" اخ وليم تل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك اخت كوكى
شكرا" على ردك المعبر
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجال عارفين اخت فيفيان
انما التنفيذ صعب عند الاكثرية
مشكورة على ردك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

حاضر اخت فونتالولو
الخبر وصل واكيد ها يقروه
مشكورة
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## twety (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> - تحتاج كل زوجة أن تسمع كلمات مشجعة وغير جارحة وخصوصا أمام أهلها وصديقاتها.
> 
> - إن رفيق الحزن أبقى من رفيق الفرح، فحاول أن تشاركها حزنها وتخفف عنها لأن هذه اللحظات الصادقة تبقى عالقة في قلبها إلى الأبد.


 
*فعلا بجد لو الراجل عمل كده*
*يبقى البيت هيكون فى سلام وامان* 



> - لسلامة العلاقة بينكما ابتعد عن النقاشات العنيفة وخصوصا التي لا تؤدي إلى نتيجة. ولا تحاول إقناعها بالقوة بل اترك ذلك للزمن وحده.


 
*مفيش راجل بيعمل دى*
*هما الرجاله بيعملوا الخناق والحده فى النقاش*
*وفى الاخر الكلمه الاخيرة ليهم *

*بس على حسب المراءة اللى تعرف تكسب بقى *

*شكرا كليم*
*موضوع جميل ياريت كل الشباب والمتزوجين والخاااااااطبين*
*يشفوه وينفذوووووه *


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا اخت twety
على روعة ردك
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## happy angel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى ياكليمووو على الموضوع الراااااائع


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2009)

_*موضوع هام جدا شكرا الرب يبارككم صلاتكم لى*_​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2009)

_ موضوع راااائع جدااا
شكرا 
الرب يبارككم
صلاتك لاجلى
رجاااااء​_


----------

